# Tutorial Contest Winner November 2008: Teal + Blue Tutorial



## PinkPearl (Nov 13, 2008)

Hi everyone!!
This is the look that I’m going for today:







What I used (all MAC unless stated):
PS: I know that I forgot to include so many things cuz I took this picture the day after I did the makeup hehe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 oops, sorry guys!






*FACE*
Ok, so the container that is labelled “foundation mix” is basically a mix of MAC select spf 15 in NC43 and Revlon colorstay in medium beige. I just put it in this container so that it’s easier to dip my 187 hehe
Select cover up concealer in NC35
MSF natural in medium dark
Clear brow finisher
Maybelline define-a-brow in dark brown
Fix+

*CHEEKS*
Sincere
Pearl CCB

*EYES*
UDPP
Sea me shadestick
Surreal
Shimmermoss
Cool heat
Sea & sky (the solid side)
Shroom
Nylon 
Top hat
UD liquid liner in Perversion
Feline kohl power
CG lash blast
Quo lashes #803 (I think?)

*LIPS*
Vaseline
Funshine slimshine
Pink grapefruit lipglass

Ok, I’m gonna start with my clean and flawed face lol





Then I dipped my 187 into my foundation of choice…





..and blend! (my face is already half blended at this point lol)











Now conceal wherever you need to. I’m using my 194 brush.









That looks a bit better lol.. Then I take my 182 brush and applied my MSF natural in medium dark..






Apply UDPP all over your lid and blend..






Apply your Sea me shadestick only on the outer half of your lid and try to stay below the crease..






Apply Surreal on to the inner third of your eye with your 228 brush..






Then apply Shimmermoss to the middle of the lid, to close that gap between surreal and sea me. I used a 239 brush.






Next, I applied cool heat to the outer corner of the eyes. I just used the other side of my 239 brush.






Then I applied the solid side of my Sea & sky MES with a 272 brush. First make a slanted line with the 272, then blend it in with the cool heat eyeshadow using a sweeping motion.











Do some more blending using the 217 brush. Bring the color inwards. Feel free to add more sea & sky until you get the intensity that you want. 











Apply Shroom as a highlight using a 227 and also use this to blend any harsh lines.






Then I take Nylon and pat it right underneath my browbone to make it stand out more.











Using the 228, apply Top hat to the lower lashline











Take your liner of choice and line your eyes. I’m using UD in perversion.











And then I lined my waterline with Feline kohl power.






Curl your lashes and add mascara. I’m using CG lash blast. It works wonders!






I did my eyebrow really quickly using Maybelline define-a-brow. 
Then using my 116, I’m applying Sincere blush to the apples of my cheeks.











At this point, my camera battery died, so I charged it quickly and in the meantime, I decided to put on some falsies. I’m using Quo lashes #803 (I’m pretty sure that’s the number lol), then I used my UD liner in perversion again to cover the lash band.






Alright, now for cheek highlight, I LOVE using Pearl CCB. I just dip 2 fingers into it, then pat it on top of my cheekbone. It looks really pretty in person!
















For the lips, I’m using Funshine slimshine (my favourite slimshine after Bare!)






Then I added Pink grapefruit lipglass on top to make my lips more luscious!






We’re almost done! I sprayed my big fluffy brush with Fix+ and then tap it all over your face to get rid of the powdery look, and it also makes your face glow!











Finished look!!!































Hope you guys like it!!!
Any feedbacks would be appreciated


----------



## chocolategoddes (Nov 13, 2008)

*Re: Teal + Blue Tutorial*

pearl ccb is awesome.
wonderful tut


----------



## simplyenchantin (Nov 13, 2008)

*Re: Teal + Blue Tutorial*

You look amazing! I so want to try this now


----------



## TamiChoi (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: Teal + Blue Tutorial*

amazing tutorial! love the way you blend! very pretty look


----------



## trammie (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: Teal + Blue Tutorial*

so pretty! I love this look <3


----------



## PinkPearl (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: Teal + Blue Tutorial*

thank you


----------



## joey444 (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: Teal + Blue Tutorial*

Love the colors!


----------



## user47 (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: Teal + Blue Tutorial*

Great color combo! Well done!


----------



## user79 (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: Teal + Blue Tutorial*

thanks for entering and good luck!


----------



## User49 (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: Teal + Blue Tutorial*

This is beAuti-ful!!! !


----------



## kittykit (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: Teal + Blue Tutorial*

I really like it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks!


----------



## coachkitten (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: Teal + Blue Tutorial*

Wow this is an awesome tutorial!  I am going to have to try this look!


----------



## Susanne (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: Teal + Blue Tutorial*

Gorgeous look!! I love teal-blue eyes and will try it for sure. Thanks for this tutorial.


----------



## cuddle x bear (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: Teal + Blue Tutorial*

this is a really cute look. being asian, i didn't think i could pull off such a bold color combo because i lacked the lid space but you've inspired me to try it. thanks for the tutorial


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: Teal + Blue Tutorial*

Amazing tutorial for this gorgeous look! Thank you!


----------



## Bianca (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: Teal + Blue Tutorial*

So pretty and glowy!


----------



## PinkPearl (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: Teal + Blue Tutorial*

thank you everyone! i'm glad i could inspire and help some of you guys


----------



## chirufus (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: Teal + Blue Tutorial*

Looks very good on you, nice colors


----------



## JollieJanice (Nov 17, 2008)

*Re: Teal + Blue Tutorial*

This is a really pretty look. I love how you paired these colors together


----------



## emeraldjewels (Nov 18, 2008)

*Re: Teal + Blue Tutorial*

Wow, really good tutorial and I love the tip to spray your brush with fix+. I'm going to try this now.

Awesome look!


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Nov 21, 2008)

*Re: Teal + Blue Tutorial*

really nice tut


----------



## FiestyFemme (Nov 26, 2008)

*Re: Teal + Blue Tutorial*

Love this... gorgeous look & great tut!


----------



## glassy girl (Nov 26, 2008)

*Re: Teal + Blue Tutorial*

It looks Beautiful


----------



## Smokin' Jo (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: Teal + Blue Tutorial*

Great Look, blue's are my fav colors to work with!


----------



## deven.marie (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: Teal + Blue Tutorial*

I love this! 

And im totally spraying fix+ on my brush instead of my face from now on...


----------



## chocolatdiva (Dec 3, 2008)

very pretty


----------



## bbtorres (Dec 3, 2008)

It looks sooo pretty I love the color combinations! Great job!


----------



## supastar99 (Dec 3, 2008)

i agree with everyone else, the colors look awesome. you look gorgeous


----------



## daisyv316 (Dec 4, 2008)

This is really pretty! I want to try to do this!! Now I gotta got sea and sky after I thought I didnt neeed it hehe  great job!


----------



## tinnadc (Dec 4, 2008)

Love these colors!!
Great combination!
Good job


----------



## ZoZo (Dec 4, 2008)

Great job, love it.


----------



## PinkPearl (Dec 4, 2008)

thank you everyone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 im glad you like it!


----------



## jenny215 (Dec 5, 2008)

Very nice! I'm gonna have to try this - thanks for posting!!!


----------



## Just_me (Dec 12, 2008)

you look amazing!!


----------



## stickbugs (Dec 17, 2008)

Gorgeous colour combination! I will definitely try this sometime.


One thing though, are you applying foundation to your upper lip? (not your lip itself, but the area pf skin under your nose). Because from the pictures I notice your upper lip doesn't look like it has foundation on it/ It looks to have a darker shade than the rest of your face after you applied foundation. I don't know, but I just kinda noticed that, lol.


----------



## PinkPearl (Dec 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stickbugs* 

 
_Gorgeous colour combination! I will definitely try this sometime.


One thing though, are you applying foundation to your upper lip? (not your lip itself, but the area pf skin under your nose). Because from the pictures I notice your upper lip doesn't look like it has foundation on it/ It looks to have a darker shade than the rest of your face after you applied foundation. I don't know, but I just kinda noticed that, lol._

 
hmmm.. i think you're right, i'll definitely pay attention to it next time.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thanks!


----------



## Patricia (Dec 26, 2008)

i like this a lot, i plan to do something similar for new years eve, so thanks!


----------



## Vaughn1999 (Jan 4, 2009)

Wow, how pretty.  I have all those eye colors so I think I am going to give it a try!  Thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## ohshnappp (Jan 14, 2009)

Great job! I can't wait for my Pearl CCB to come so I can try it out as a highlight.


----------



## fintia (Feb 21, 2009)

love your tuts!!! u so pretty!


----------

